# Leaving the bay



## Jspencer2004 (Dec 4, 2009)

I have finally upgraded to a two engine boat with a large gas tank  Where is a relatively close spot to try out some jiggin coming out of galveston. I got the maps but dang there are a ton of opportunities out there.:texasflag


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Just pull up to the first or second set of rigs strait out of the galv jetties and start jigging, beware of the spanish mackerels they will cut your jigs off.

Matt


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

You might want to post your question over on the bluewater board.


----------

